# She cleaned up well for $25...



## STurnerXM2010 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ohio Forge ProSeries Model 510-505 horizontal bandsaw. I wish I had pictures of when I got it, but I had to rob this one off of a Google search. That being said, she was in far worse shape than the one referenced. Complete tear down with all bearings replaced. New blade and trued up the drive wheels. Cleaned and treated all hardware. Motor completely rebuilt and rewired (didn't need rewound). Retrofit a pneumatic linear actuator in place of the spring tension set up. I still need to dial that in as the arm and opposing vector require too much force for that little guy by himself (really don't want to go hydraulic, but may have to). Finally, 2 coats primer and 3 coats Rustoleum Professional High Performance Enamel. Black accents done by hand with black enamel. One thing I can say, this is number 5 of this style I've restored, and dialing these little ones in is a lost art. The bigger they are, the less of a challenge. These little 4"x6" dudes are like herding cats sometimes. Cuts like a dream and using it as we speak on a 4" I beam section destined for a benchtop bearing press.


----------



## mikey (Feb 15, 2018)

Very nice job!


----------



## STurnerXM2010 (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks! I was surprised at how stable she turned out to be. Usually these little ones rattle themselves across the shop before you're done. I replaced the sheet metal stand with 1 1/4" square tubing...that may have helped. LOL Here's the first cut as restored. Got a little accuracy back, for sure.


----------



## mikey (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice, and it sure saves your arm. I love my Jet 5x6 and wouldn't want to be without it. Enjoy yours!


----------



## brino (Feb 15, 2018)

Welcome to the Hobby-Machinist!
Nice job on the saw.
-brino


----------



## richz (Feb 15, 2018)

Looks like it has a hydraulic cylinder for the down feed. Could you post some more pictures of that?


----------



## hman (Feb 17, 2018)

Wowsers!  You got a bargain, even as beat-up as you mention.  And a fantastic restoration!


----------



## STurnerXM2010 (Feb 17, 2018)

richz said:


> Looks like it has a hydraulic cylinder for the down feed. Could you post some more pictures of that?


Unfortunately, it was missing the hydraulic down feed so I retrofitted it with a pneumatic cylinder and just use the bleed valves as the adjustment. Needed to add a little resistance to the cylinder, as it was not under active pressurization and did that by adding a combination of springs within the cylinder. There's just too much volume in this cylinder to have any effect until the last 10-15%. With the springs, it does well and all without the mess of the hydraulic set-up.


----------



## STurnerXM2010 (Feb 18, 2018)

richz said:


> Looks like it has a hydraulic cylinder for the down feed. Could you post some more pictures of that?



I apologize for the late response. Here is that pneumatic set up were we discussing.


----------



## DougD (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice restoration and good deal!!  Changing out the stand on these saws usually has a dramatic positive effect on thee cut quality.
Curious, you said you changed out some strings on the cylinder, did you add any oil in the cylinder.  That is: modified hydraulic from the pneumatic  cylinder?


----------

